# Worm ID please



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wondering what kind of worm this mite be? Also if anyone knows what the small bug above it is?
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Can you make the picture larger? 

Ed


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is the best I can do. I zoomed in a bit on the pic. Not sure if it helps or hurts the photo. I took the picture and am posting from an iPhone 4. So I'm limited on editing options. 
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The worm isn't a worm at all. It is a fungal gnat larva. It is hard to get a good look at the bug above it due to the algae and moss on the glass. I would guess that it is a springtail. 

Ed


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

It seems rather large to be a fungal gnat larva. It's length is about 7/16" or so. Do they get that big? And the bug above it is somewhat shield shaped and has 6 legs. It a little to the right as well.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

19jeffro83 said:


> It seems rather large to be a fungal gnat larva. It's length is about 7/16" or so. Do they get that big? And the bug above it is somewhat shield shaped and has 6 legs. It a little to the right as well.


Scroll down this page to the picture of fungus gnat larva Champion Daylilies. Fungus gnats 


Ed


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks. Thought they might be smaller than that. We just noticed them tonight. I'll try and get a better shot of the other bug as well tomorrow.


----------

